# PDF abspeichern



## lomax-fx (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

suche nach einer Möglichkeit das aktuelle Projekt als PDF ohne Ebenen etc. abzuspeichern also nur so wie man es sieht. Was genau muss man dafür in Illustrator einstellen?


----------



## helaukoenig (29. Oktober 2006)

Meine Empfehlung: über den Distiller in eine pdf-Datei drucken.


----------



## cdpanic (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Wie meinst du ohne Ebenen

Du kannst direkt aus dem Illustrator nicht nur ein pdf-bild Exportieren!

Ich glaub das die beste Lösung der Destiller ist!!

lg
stef


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. November 2006)

Es muss ja auch nicht immer etwas kosten, wenn man nur mal ein PDF exportieren will.
 spuckt Dir da einige Ergebnisse aus, die größtenteils zufrieden stellende Ergebnisse liefern.

Gruß

P.S. In diesem Post ist ein Link versteckt


----------

